# Particles in water



## bucfan (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a 28g reef set up with 4 fish going on 13 weeks. I have noticed an algae bloom lately but more importantly the water has a lot of particles in it. How do I clear that up? Also whenever I leave seaweed in there on a clip the water gets dirtier and murkier. I am using protein skimming so not sure what else I can do.


----------

